# New water heater regulations.



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Any body know any thing about this?


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes. What do you want to know? Be assured to see a considerable incline in prices.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

I understand there is a deadline coming up on 4/1/15 ? How much more expensive will they be? And what will be different about the new ones?


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

tougher rules on materials, mostly insulating values from what I've been reading, just more efficient overall.
was researching new units and read it could be up to a couple hundred more on some, I can get a good one now, or a cheap one for the same price latter is all I understand...


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

stickman1978 said:


> I understand there is a deadline coming up on 4/1/15 ? How much more expensive will they be? And what will be different about the new ones?


New water heater regulations that go into effect April Fools Day? :16suspect


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

How about 4-16-15?

http://www.rheem.com/products/water_heating/NAECA/


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## vampile (Nov 4, 2008)

Good thing ours took a crap on Monday morning then. Lol


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Mines 25years old was thinking of replacing it anyway. Putting the house for sale in a year or two.


----------



## vampile (Nov 4, 2008)

What is your guy's take on leaving/removing the anode(stink rod) in your water heater? I'm worried that our water is going to smell like sulphur in a couple days.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Magnesium sacrificial anode. Pitch it, IMO.


----------

